# Live Pupdates from the 2016 Virginia Snowpocalypse



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

1pm: Snowprints now paws-sible


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

2pm and ankle deep!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

3pm, featuring a special double pupdate (our guest star is Chloe!)...snow is now about halfway to elbows where it hasn't been trampled down.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Love the pics  Abby (and Chloe) seems to be having a ball. The Snowpocalypse is now heading our way  .


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad you enjoyed them! Abby's loving it - hourly fetch sessions and photo shoots? With snow?!? Best day ever!

Good luck hunkering down from the oncoming snow!!

4pm update: marginally higher snow levels but it's snowfall's been lighter for the past hour


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

We might see a few snowflakes over night or in the morning. Lol! I wish Tanner could see some. Fingers crossed.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Love the updates!! Abby is gorgeous and looks like she is having so much fun!! Sounds like you are supposed to get hit hard! Did they shut everything down?


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you - she absolutely adores the snow. She is camped out right now waiting for our next "update" time!

They're predicting 2-3 feet here....and Charlottesville's totally unprepared, we drove down to the grocery store this morning right before the snow hit and the roads hadn't even been salted. The university's shut down, the whole town's pretty much in hermit mode. 

Aaaaand, our 5pm update....tennis balls are getting hard to find in the snow and fading daylight!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

6pm - Sun has gone down, the snow keeps building up. It's right about elbow-deep in the bottom part of the yard. It's packed down here, so she's not sinking in/can't get a sense of how much snow has really fallen. Tried to get a better photo but it's COLD out there!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Well Abby could get a full time job on the weather channel. Love it!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha, thanks, we do watch too much weather channel around here!

Weekend pupdate: snow now at tummy level and just keeps on blowing. I think we must be at about a foot and a half - wind is bad and the snow just keeps falling and falling.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Whoa!! Crazy, I'm not in it and I'm glued to Cnn. Hope you keep giving updates! Absolutely in love with your dog!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

I enjoyed ur photos! We have had snow and it is still falling... Been going out to play and taking pics too! You are right it is so much fun!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words! My family down in Texas keeps texting me with updates from the national news! I've been returning the favor with pupdates to keep them posted 

Gee123, how much snow do you guys have up in NY now? We usually get one to two good snowfalls a year here, but rarely more than a foot....it just isn't stopping. I'm guessing we're probably not going to be able to go anywhere for another day or two, but we've been lucky as far as power and internet go. 

A quick early afternoon pupdate: My dog appears to have been replaced by a polar bear. Snow levels - too high! Winds are too strong now but I'll go out with her later to get a depth check  She's on the covered (covered!) patio in this pic. 

In the meantime, she's been confined indoors for a mandatory re-warming break!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Does the snow stick to Abby's fur? Kaizer went out in the snow today (there's so much of it!), and when he came inside, the snow was stuck in the fur under his armpit and stuck on the hair down there..He loved the snow though!

Goldens in snow is so amazing to watch, they have so much fun!


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

Great updates. Lucy loves the snow too and we have had very little this year it sad really.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Rilelen said:


> Thanks for the kind words! My family down in Texas keeps texting me with updates from the national news! I've been returning the favor with pupdates to keep them posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About 4 inches... Probably gonna get 15-20 inches 

Just went out to attempt to make a snowman and Gigi kept jumping on every ball of snow I made! So looks like no frosty until G is napping.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Awww, I haven't tried to make a snowman...I don't think Abby would allow it to stand either. In her logic, a snow ball is still a still a ball, and thus intended for her!

Aww, glad Kaizer is getting some snow romps in! I've actually been surprised how well Abby's coat deals with the snow - it just kinda clings on top and then she shakes it off periodically. She does get snow built up between her toes, which she licks out as soon as we're back inside. 

She's pouting by the door right now, because I made her come back inside. I seriously think if I left it up to her she would happily freeze to her doom in the magical winter wonderland.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

We got 1/2 inch in GA! Yay. Lol. ;-) Tanner LOVED it!!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Awww! Did you get any pics of Tanner? Lynn put up a thread for everyone to post their 2016 snowpocalypse pups - I'd love to see everyone else's dogs enjoying the blizzard!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Afternoon update: blizzard finally appears to be levelling off. Tons of snow on the ground, though! Abby can't figure out how to walk through it - jumping works a little, but then she tried...wait for it...swimming! Too cute.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Loved all your pupdates .


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Abby loves the snow . How much do you think you got? Did it stop yet? In northern NJ looks like we got about 2' and still coming down! It's beautiful as long as you don't need to go out anywhere.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh my goodness, yes - she loved it as a tiny pup, but I wasn't sure how she'd feel about it as an adult. Apparently, exactly the same way. Snow is the next best thing to Heaven; snow AND a ball pretty much IS Heaven!

There have been some flurries but it started to level off a lot around 4pm, I think we will still get some light flurries for the next few hours, but accumulation is probably done. It's hard to say with the wind and the hill in our backyard, but I'm guessing we got between 15" and 25".

Edit: Actually, thinking about it...I just measured Abby's withers at 22"...I'd guess the snow on average is about half an inch less than that, based on where it comes up on her! So let's say 21"+ of snow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love your thread and pictures, Abby is the perfect Weather girl to cover the storm.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Snow in January*

Brings back memories for us in Ontario.
We dodged this one, it turned out into the Atlantic & missed us.
We got an inch or so of light snow Friday which turned to rain by Sunday.
A sharp contrast of our usual January's.

This one is Bella on our back deck Jan 2014


----------

